# برنامج ينفع لفك شفرة أي حاجة ولو كان باسوورد فك ضغط



## PETER_OSCAR (7 فبراير 2009)

Advanced RAR Password Recovery 
له القدرة على إستعادة كلمات السر وأيضاً كسر الحماية لملفات RAR متوافق مع جميع اصدارات ويندوز 
الآن جديد الأخبار برنامج ينفع لكل حاجة:

1- فك شفرة باسورد فك الضغط
2- فك جميع السيريالات
3- فك شفرة الدييب فرييز
يعني برنامج لأي حد عايز يفك أي شفرة ومساحته صغيرة جدا 1.23mb وليس مضغوط يعني بياخد في تحميله 3 دقائق بصراحة أنا اجتهدت في الموضوع ده فعايز رد وشكرا

للتحميل من هنا
http://www.elcomsoft.com/download/files/archpr.zip


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا بيتر علي تعبك
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

ميررررررسى على البرنامج يا بيتر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## roven (12 فبراير 2009)

شكراً يا بيتر على البرنامج
لكن انا عايز sn بتاع البرنامج أرجوك


----------



## ابن البركة (12 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكثيرااااااااااااااااااااااا على تعبك وربنا يبارك خدمتك:a4:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا بيتر 


وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## ashraflotfy (24 فبراير 2009)

شكرا


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا بيتر علي تعبك
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

الرابط مش شغال
ممكن رابط تانى
و لو سمحت ابعتهولى 
شكرا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## الروح النارى (23 فبراير 2010)

*شكراااً  لـيــ بيتر ــــــك*
*برنامج رااائع*
*الرب يعوض تعبك*​


----------



## ashraflotfy (23 فبراير 2010)

شكراً على تعبك لكن الرابط مش شغال ، ارجو وضع رابط آخر


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (1 مارس 2010)

ashraflotfy قال:


> شكراً على تعبك لكن الرابط مش شغال ، ارجو وضع رابط آخر


*شكرا على مرورك والرابط مرة اخرى http://www.elcomsoft.com/download/archpr.zip*


----------



## elamer1000 (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا غالى على الرابط الجديد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## christin (2 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (2 مارس 2010)

christin قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرسى على مروريك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

